# Installation question



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

I purchased a new Tracker last spring and it came with the Lowrance Hook 4 and that's what I used last season. I was able to pick up the Hook 7 on black Friday at a pretty good price. My question is can I swap out the monitors and then install the Hook 4 up front and just use the transducer that came with the 7 or do I need to completely reinstall both?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm like all the others that's viewed your thread. I'm just not sure. but I would guess if the 4 has the same features as the 7 they probably use the same ducer.
sherman


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd go to the manufacturer's website and see if they list the same transducer for both units. If so, you should be good to go.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Those units came with either a skimmer hst- wsbl this is regular sonar,then some where packaged with HDI transducer. The hdi has regular sonar 83/200 and down scan 455/800. If you look where the transducer plugs into the unit,the cable will have a silver tag.there it will have the letters about the transducer. Either will work,but if you stand and fish at the bow,that 4 inch is going to be hard to see. But if it's on the dash ,much easier to see.


----------

